# New forum member question - 4.0L = timing belt or chain?



## TennesseeRoutan (Jun 20, 2014)

Have a 2009 Routan SEL with 4.0 L V6 engine. Everything I can find on the internet suggests I have a timing belt. However, service rep at local VW dealer just told me I have a timing chain. Car has 99,000 miles on it, and at 102,000 it is recommended that belt be changed. I want to believe my dealer is correct (would love not to have to spend the $ and generally don't think I should be skeptical of their knowledge), but when I see timing belt kits for sale on the internet for 4.0L Routans, I don't know what to think. A definitive answer from someone would be reassuring. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

It's a belt, and due at 102k as your manual indicates along with water pump, plugs, etc. Case in point why VW dealerships are so bad generally (yes, there are many exceptions of good VW dealerships). The 3.6L and 3.8L motors have timing chains, and the 3.8L and 4.0L were only sold for 2 years side-by-side and the majority sold during that time were the 3.8L. Might be why the VW dealership mechanic didn't know - he might not have seen any that have the TB due.

If it were me (and I have the 4.0L, so it will be me), I'd go with a good indie shop. Or if you insist on a dealership, see if a Dodge/Chrysler dealership will do the job. All the motor components are Chryco, so nothing about it that is unique to just the VW Routan that the Dodge/Chrysler dealerships wouldn't have access to or know about.

(And fyi, timing belts are superior in many ways to chains. I specifically sought out the 4.0L to avoid chains. With a 102k TB interval, it's not all that costly of a job to add to the preventative maintenance schedule.)


----------



## TennesseeRoutan (Jun 20, 2014)

Zambee500 said:


> It's a belt, and due at 102k as your manual indicates along with water pump, plugs, etc. Case in point why VW dealerships are so bad generally (yes, there are many exceptions of good VW dealerships). The 3.6L and 3.8L motors have timing chains, and the 3.8L and 4.0L were only sold for 2 years side-by-side and the majority sold during that time were the 3.8L. Might be why the VW dealership mechanic didn't know - he might not have seen any that have the TB due.
> 
> If it were me (and I have the 4.0L, so it will be me), I'd go with a good indie shop. Or if you insist on a dealership, see if a Dodge/Chrysler dealership will do the job. All the motor components are Chryco, so nothing about it that is unique to just the VW Routan that the Dodge/Chrysler dealerships wouldn't have access to or know about.
> 
> (And fyi, timing belts are superior in many ways to chains. I specifically sought out the 4.0L to avoid chains. With a 102k TB interval, it's not all that costly of a job to add to the preventative maintenance schedule.)


Thanks very much for the information. That's really helpful. Much appreciated!


----------

